# Mosse resident in Marquette's Park Cemetery



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

MARQUETTE - Hundreds of people have flocked to Park Cemetery on Seventh Street in Marquette to watch a female moose take up residence in the city. 

"Sunday night we had a group of people that had gathered to watch it in the pond. Those lily pads are apparently enticing, No. 1 moose food," Marquette City Police Sgt. Mike Angeli said. "We've been sending our park patrol to make sure people didn't get too close." 

On Monday, the moose wandered out twice to munch on lily pads in the cemetery's three large ponds. The animal has apparently been living in the "fit strip," which includes 29 wooded acres of the 119-acre cemetery. The strip lies between Seventh Street and Lincoln Avenue. 

"Probably of all the habitat in Marquette, it's found the best for what it's looking for," Angeli said. 

As the roughly 700-pound yearling made its way to the lily pond, a few people casually strolling were caught by surprise. One woman hustled her stroller farther away. After several minutes however, a large crowd of between 25 to 50 lined the cemetery fence to snap photos and videotape the animal. 

"It's always fun seeing wildlife in the city of Marquette," said Bruce Anderson, a Marquette native who said he's seen plenty of deer and even a bear in the city limits. "But I've never seen a moose in town." 

"This is the first time I've seen a moose live and up close," added Robbie Eastman of Newberry. "I liked it." 

With the exception of a few who had visited Isle Royale National Park, a wilderness wolf and moose sanctuary, this was the first moose sighting for many who were gazing at the grazing animal. 

Marquette City Police officer Henry Wright was close at hand, keeping both kids and adults alike from moving in too close. Wright created a roughly 30-foot perimeter around the moose. 

"If it was a grown moose I'd be more concerned," Wright said, as he convinced three teens not to chase the moose into the woods. "It's not causing any trouble and it's not doing any damage yet." 

The city and the Department of Natural Resources so far hopes the animal will eventually move on. Officials at both agencies remind people to stay clear of the animal and not to chase it, as it could run out into traffic.


----------

